# 5.9L Cummins Engine... PROPANE??



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So saw this today online and wondered???? Propane Cummins ??? Never heard of it !!! This is interesting and worth looking into. Anyone have any insight to this engine?? I wonder what the differences are??


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

run great low emissions and less smoke.... trouble is finding somewhere to fill up in a snow storm......


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I used to drive propane fueled ambulances that had converted gas engines. They were really cold blooded and under powered till at operating temp. You have to watch your miles on each tank and idle time. Our mechanics had a grill tank and a hose set up to limp vehicles back to fuel.The fuel gage is useless! Filling it takes a while. The warmer it is out, the longer it takes. I have stood in the hot 90 degree sun for 40 minutes a few times. The tanks and lines are pretty pricey too. Propane is cheaper, but how long to make your money back? The state shuts down in a big event you can't get fuel.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How does propane perform in the higher compression ratio of a diesel?


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*propane trucks*

I have three propane powered trucks, GMC 6500. You can buy these trucks for nothing at the auction. Mine start fine and run great even below zero. My fuel cost is right at $1.00 per gallon including the road tax. I have my own bulk propane tanks and pump at the shop, and it takes about 10-15 minutes to fill each truck with about 100 gallons. when I first went to propane the savings in the first tank of propne just about paid for the bulk setup at the shop. If you sign up with some suppliers they will furnish the bulk tank but your cost per gallion is more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

K&L. What mpg do you get? Better than diesel or same? I am starting to look into natural gas for my bigger trucks


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Speakingof which Ryan I was going down Volmer road the other day and Right in front of me was 2 brand new NU-WAY GARBAGE TRUCKS AND RIGHT ON THE REAR STATED NOW POWERED BY NATURAL GAS TO KEEP GREEN


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*fuel mileage*

I don't know what kind of fuel mileage two of three trucks get. Those two are only used for plowing and salting. The third one is a service truck and is used to pull a 30 foot goose neck trailer. It averages about 7 miles per gallon.
I can drive the service truck around for less then what I can drive my diesel pickup.
One dollar per gallon for propane verses four dollars for diesel.
On the propane the governemt gives you a tax credit of 50 cents per gallon, then you have to pay I thing its 13 cents per gallon road tax.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah see they still get ya with a way to get more out of ya. Just like they made a big deal about flex fuel e85 .going to be the cure all of fuel less money,green blah blah now look it cost as much a reg fuel what wrong with this duh they always win one way or another


----------

